# Ceremony performed on your boat name change?



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Was just curious how many people have renamed their boat - if they did or did not do the "ceremony" and what happened afterwards...


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

I have bought 3 boats (and sold 2). I haven't done any renaming ceremonies, and nothing bad has happened.

Barry


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

My Hunter31 went from 
_Swallow _
to
_wallow_
to
_allow_
to 
_allo_
to (finally got busy)
_Patience_

Each step of the way required naked virgins, poetry, music and liberal libations. It was hell, that's why we kept doing it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yikes! I did not see this thread! I just asked y'all on the "Boat Names" thread if you thought it was ok to rename a previously-owned boat? I gather that most of you don't believe it is bad luck to remove an old name? Right? 

Bunny Tomerlin Clark


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Search "Boat Renaming Ceremony" for plenty of discussions on this topic!


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

i renamed my boat and did a quick ceremony to appease Neptune. Seems to have worked since nothing bad has happened.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

hmmmmmm, like the name of boat we bought, seem frivilous to change the name, so change the writing of the name on the boat, otherwise, nothing bad has happened, will see what happens saturday tho. Something about a pirate named jody coming aboard................


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

big gathering... words written and read of appropriate, and serious nature de-naming first, re-naming second, good bottle of champagne, no cheap stuff here, then enough of it for every one to toast and sip couple of glasses, lots of drink.

only problem, I was too liberal with the summer invites that day most weekends were booked with guests and rendezvous.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> hmmmmmm, like the name of boat we bought, seem frivilous to change the name, so change the writing of the name on the boat, otherwise, nothing bad has happened, will see what happens saturday tho. Something about a pirate named jody coming aboard................


I bring my own share of bad luck - so really hope your boat doesn't have any already....hmmm maybe you need to reconsider


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

I did a full renaming ceremony with the champaign and bottle of rum and even the sacrificial ingot... you MUST not only request permission of the gods of the sea but those of the 4 winds.

Did mine at Nanny Cay BVI with the assistance of about 30 friends and boaters who joined in and we all had a nice time of it. Some of the espousals of honor and recommendations to the ships soul were worth recording... unfortunately I had overlooked that in my preparations.

These can and should be a lot of fun for you, your boat and your friends not to mention a few fish who benefit from a shot or two of the selected libation.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Boat I had before this one (before I got married!) was called "True Blue" and got renamed "Destiny" without pomp or fanfare...

Never had anything particularly bad happen... but then I *did* find my wife soon after!!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I still have to do this. Is it one ceremony (Big drink) or do you need to do a denaming (drink) Naming (drink) ceremonys.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

What are the rules of the ceremony? (Aside from drinking?)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Billly:

48° Vigor's Interdenominational Boat Denaming Ceremony


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks y'all for your emails and input...you salts have been a big help! Ahoy!

Bunny Tomerlin Clark


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*We did it*

Sold our Hunter for a 1 year-old Jeanneau. Did the whole renaming ceremony shebang --very superstitious!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Billy- it's mostly drinking, that's why I insist on both the denaming and the renaming ceremony! Remember, you're dealing with Gods (that's plural=lot's) here, no cheap stuff.

John


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Jody,

I tried to do the renaming ritual but was unable to find virgins.


----------



## philsboat (Oct 16, 2006)

Just remember when you are doing all these rituals;It's bad luck to be superstitious!!

Phil


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

denby said:


> Jody,
> 
> I tried to do the renaming ritual but was unable to find virgins.


I see them all the time around here. It's really handy, they even come in those little carriers with the big handle on top. The bad part is their bed times are always REALLY early so you have to perform the ceremony early in the day!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Tough decision deciding whether to sacrifice booze or virgins to the sea gods. Couldn't find any virgins so we reluctantly went with booze. I hope it was worth it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, they usually run away screaming when they see Denby coming along. 


denby said:


> Jody,
> 
> I tried to do the renaming ritual but was unable to find virgins.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Ceremony?? 

Yes.

Just utter the words and spread around the bubbly.

Also brought the life ring with new name aboard following.

Lovely!!


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

I would not change the name of any ship that had remained afloat for me.
Somehow I think that's tempting ill-luck, I think.


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

superstitions are bad luck


----------

